# Sequoya's Foaling Thread{{{Update-sadly the foal didn't make it}}}



## countryryder

Well, I figured now is as good a time as any to start a thread to record Sequoya’s progress in her foaling journey. 

But first,some info.

Sequoya - 6 yrs. Old (2006)
-maiden mare
-½ Saddlebred,3/8 Friesian,1/8 Arab 
- she has Color Command and endurance racing Arab 
bloodlines on her dam’s side, and imported Friesian and 
Saddlebred bloodlines on her sire’s side
-bay tobiano
-15.1 hh
“Quoya” was born and raised here on our farm. She has a wonderful mind and beautiful personality to go along with her pretty looks, and is one of those all around truly great horses that is a joy to be around and will try anything for you. She has some great blood in her, but unfortunately a lot of the info on her predigree has been lost due to people moving, losing papers,ect. She has never been shown, despite people wanting to buy her for that purpose,as we chose instead to keep her and use her for pleasure riding and as a working farm horse,a role which she seems to enjoy.

She was pasture bred,turned out with the stud from Jun.11-Jul.25/11,which I believe puts her due between May 16-Jun.29 (340 days).
It’s driving me crazy not having an exact due date,but it seems no mare is going by her due date this year anyways!  Hopefully she'll be the type that will show lot of signs and give some warning.. She is handling her first pregnancy with her usual sweet attitude.So far.


Mbar Jack Jeans - 5 yrs. (2007)?
-AQHA registered Quarter Horse
-he is out of a granddaughter of Two Eyed Twister,
who is a son of Two Eyed Jack,and by MBar Smokin 
Bo,a son of the AQHA champion stallion,I'll SmokeYa
- dark copper sorrel
-15.2-15.3 hh
I have had the pleasure of working and being around “JR”, and what a great young stud he is! Built like a QH is meant to be and with a gorgeous hip,he is smart as a whip and hard working, but super quiet.Being young, he has only has a couple crops of babies on the ground,but boy,do they look good! I especially like, and have also worked with, his grandpa,I’ll SmokeYa,also know as Howard,who has many championships to his name and definitely has the wow factor.JR seems to have inherited a number of things from Howard,and I’m excited to see which of his traits come out in this baby.


In regards to the baby,I am hoping for a tobiano filly,but will love whoever comes out.  What the baby will grow up to be used for will depend somewhat on what characteristics of the different breeds show up more, but we have a lot of options in that regard. I have crossed these bloodlines in the past (with the addition this time of I’ll SmokYa’s) with good results,and can't wait for this baby!


----------



## ladytaurean515

Definitely look forward to pictures of mom and dad and baby when it's here. Cross our fingers for a filly..I'm hoping my 2 will be fillies too. I am also hoping for some color since this is the first time to have Tobiano on the farm. I've always bred and knew the color of the foal down to the exact color or 1 of 2..this time it's a whole window of colors.


----------



## countryryder

Here's some pics of Sequoya:


----------



## countryryder

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of the stud on my computer,but here's an older photo of the grandpa-to-be,I'll SmokeYa,as a 4 year old.


----------



## ladytaurean515

ohhh i love that second picture of her...nice bold markings..looks like she has on pants..lol...


----------



## SunnyDraco

subbing for more babies


----------



## countryryder

What she looked like back in February;sporting her winter woolies and the start of a baby belly.


----------



## ladytaurean515

I don't know much on the saddlebred or arabian breeds but she def. shows the arab head in that last picture.


----------



## countryryder

And in March. A little more growth through the midsection and the tiniest change in her udder,flaps of skin starting to appear when she would normally be tucked up tight.


----------



## countryryder

These were taken the beginning of April.She has definitely gotten that "preggo look" now,although it's hard to show in pics due to her markings,the white around her middle seems to throw of the depth perception or something.  And her bag is certainly starting to develop more.


----------



## countryryder

And more recently,taken a few days ago. Definite changes in her bag,and I'm noticing a definite and more rapid thickening around her middle.She's gotten big enough that she's acting uncomfortable and lazy,just short spurts of her usual spunky self appearing now and then.


----------



## SunnyDraco

If it helps any, her udder has more development than my mom's pinto mare that is due June 6 with her third foal. So maybe an end of May baby? That will be my guess


----------



## countryryder

SunnyDraco said:


> If it helps any, her udder has more development than my mom's pinto mare that is due June 6 with her third foal. So maybe an end of May baby? That will be my guess




That's kinda what I was thinking too.  A few weeks ago,I wasn't so sure,but she's made enough changes in the last few weeks that I'm thinking she'll probably not be waiting for another two months..


----------



## countryryder

countryryder said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of the stud on my computer,but here's an older photo of the grandpa-to-be,I'll SmokeYa,as a 4 year old.



Oops,make that the great grandpa-to-be.


----------



## countryryder

ladytaurean515 said:


> I don't know much on the saddlebred or arabian breeds but she def. shows the arab head in that last picture.



She does have a very prominent dish.  She only has a little Arab in her,but her sire also has a sculpted face,not something you see all that often in Friesians.


----------



## countryryder

She was quite bothered this morning that the sheep got their grain before she got hers. 
Baby was very active this evening,Quoya's belly was sloshing around like a washing machine on the wash cycle!


----------



## Golden Horse

She is a pretty girl, she looks so cheated in that last pic :lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Gorgeous mare! Can't wait to see pics of the stud and the babyyyyy when it arrives!!!!


----------



## countryryder

trainerunlimited said:


> Gorgeous mare! Can't wait to see pics of the stud and the babyyyyy when it arrives!!!!



I'll have to see if I can get the breeder to send me some photos of the stud.I have one that I was going to scan to my laptop,but I seem to have misplaced it.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Country..check out my polling thread in the breeding section and let me know what you think we'll end up with...


----------



## countryryder

Everyone,feel free to make some guesses on color/sex of baby and when you think she's due.


----------



## SunnyDraco

My guess will be a black tobiano filly born May 21


----------



## countryryder

SunnyDraco said:


> My guess will be a black tobiano filly born May 21



Oh,I certainly like the idea of a black tobiano filly! In fact,I positively love your guess!


----------



## ladytaurean515

I think dark copper sorrel like dad...filly...born May 15th...its my birthday lets aim for that! lol


----------



## countryryder

Sequoya.
STILL shedding out.


----------



## countryryder

Needing a baby fix?
Sequoya (Cherokee for "sparrow") at a couple hours old.
Cute as a button.


----------



## Ripper

Pretty baby.


----------



## countryryder

The last two days I've noticed Quoya constantly cocking her tail and sometimes squatting but not peeing.I'm guessing the foal is just sitting in a bad position;would that be your opinion as well,or should I be checking for a problem?


----------



## countryryder

Stall and pen cams are up now,ready and waiting.  Might seem a little early,but Quoya is progressing at a rapid rate,and I'm thinking a sooner rather than later due date.I've been caught by surprise before when a mare went early,so better safe than sorry!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Subbing!


----------



## countryryder

Momma-to-be,taken a few days ago.


----------



## countryryder

And the mandatory udder update.  Not alot of change there,although her "compartments" are getting larger.


----------



## ladytaurean515

still waiting to see this baby...how many days is she now?


----------



## countryryder

Being pasture bred,we don't have an exact due date (and this stud is very "private",the breeders have never caught him breeding a mare when they're pasture breeding with him);going by the dates she was turned out with the stud and giving her a 340 day gestation,she's anywhere from 276 to 320 days along.The general consensus is she's probably around 300 days,but that's just a guesstimate.


----------



## SunnyDraco

If it is any help, she has a much larger bag than my mom's mare that is 301 days today. I bet she foals before my mom's mare


----------



## ladytaurean515

The 2 we have pregnant we don't know their cover dates either....vet. believes they are both between 320-330...so basically any day from now...but I'm going for mid to late May now...It's just funny cause my sorrel carries so low and wobbles around with every foal she has carried and my bay carries high and tight and bags heavy right at the end........so it's definitely a guessing game this time since we don't know for sure.


----------



## countryryder

With Quoya being as maiden,it's a definite guessing game in all regards.lol. Oh well,adds some excitement to our lives.


----------



## countryryder

Udder update! 
It's grown and gotten harder the last few days,and her teats are starting to extend.Also,when I pressed lightly on her udder this afternoon ( I've been poking around under there to get her used to being touched there) it squirted a few drops of syrupy,yellowish,and salty fluid.


----------



## countryryder

And belly update photos from today. Until recently,she had been carrying fairly high and forward,but now her belly is hanging much lower and farther back.Her flanks are filled out and stretched tight,and she is sunken behind her hip bones.
She is very uncomfortable at times,and I don't blame her,she's got one squirmy babe in there!  She spends alot of time eating and laying down,and has gotten very lovey dovey,even more so than her usual affectionate and friendly self.

So,I'm thinking a baby on the ground before the end of May,what do you think?


----------



## countryryder

Oh,and the change in her "girly parts" as well.  First pic from a week ago,second pic from today.


----------



## ladytaurean515

well it definitely looks like she is coming up to the final stretch..start preparing for foal watches if havent already....


----------



## countryryder

ladytaurean515 said:


> well it definitely looks like she is coming up to the final stretch..start preparing for foal watches if havent already....



She gets moved to her foaling pen/stall tomorrow.  Barn cams are up and ready to roll,and the foaling kit is all packed.


----------



## countryryder

Well,Sequoya is happily settled into her foaling pen/stall.
She seems to be in a holding pattern at the moment,not alot of drastic changes,but every day is one day closer!;-)
One change is the fact that the muscles in her rear end are becoming quite slack;If you tap the muscles around her tail head,they jiggle.And as you can see from the pic she is losing muscle tone in her bum,it's rather pointy looking now and not nicely rounded as before.
Not much change in her udder;some days it's quite full,others not so much.


----------



## countryryder




----------



## countryryder

Sequoya's bag is staying fuller now instead of shrinking during the day;fluid from her udder is still slightly yellow and sticky but much thinner than a week ago.Her vulva is becoming very elongated and loose.Also,her belly is hanging more and foal movement is felt low on her belly where as before it was always felt higher in her flank area. Getting closer!


----------



## texasgal

Subbing ... beautiful mare!


----------



## Piaffe

Subbing as well


----------



## countryryder

Well,after staying nice and full for a week,Sequoya's bag looked rather little and shriveled again today,arrgh! One of these times it's going to fill up and stay that way.lol.

Checkup done this evening:
udder- rather puny at the moment,and the crease is back between her compartments :?
vulva- loose,long,and slightly gaping at the top
bum- pointy and jello like around her tail head
belly- hanging,with sink holes in flank area
appetite-not going through her hay as fast
attitude-tried being spunky when let out for a few hours,the attempt was there but the result was not  ;lots of laying around during the day

Please excuse the stuff you see stackd in some of the pics;there is some work being done on the barn/shop,so stuff is piled outside for now.Normally we keep a very clean area around the animals..


----------



## countryryder

And a picture of her face,just cuz she's cute


----------



## SunnyDraco

She is such a pretty girl. That baby will be stunning if they got half of Sequoya's looks


----------



## AnnaHalford

Ha, in the third picture she looks enormous. Yet not so much in the second. Weird, morphing pregnancy bellies...


----------



## countryryder

AnnaHalford said:


> Ha, in the third picture she looks enormous. Yet not so much in the second. Weird, morphing pregnancy bellies...


Yet both those pictures were taken within minutes of each other,lol.. I think her color pattern kinda throws things off,the two colors meeting around her middle.I'll look at her and be like,"Whoa,she's enormous!" Then I take a picture and look at it and it doesn't do her justice at all. She is doing alot of morphing though,in a number of areas,drives me nuts! She'll look oh so ready,then a few hours later,not nearly so much;keeps me guessing,that's for sure!


----------



## countryryder

Take a guess on color/gender of Sequoya's foal in the new poll!


----------



## SunnyDraco

I had to go back through the beginning to make sure that my vote was the same as I had guessed before 

Black tobiano filly was the guess


----------



## countryryder

SunnyDraco said:


> I had to go back through the beginning to make sure that my vote was the same as I had guessed before
> 
> Black tobiano filly was the guess


That would be awesome;it's a pretty small chance,but still a chance.


----------



## Ali M

Wow, she is so beautiful!!! I am totally excited for this baby. What are your plans for it?


----------



## Rascaholic

Chestnut colt. May 29th. She is gorgeous! I think that little bit of saddlebred gave her some extra long legs and a slim body style. LOL. I can't wait to see what she drops. 

In that last picture she just has the look of "Are you done yet?" lol


----------



## trainerunlimited

Can't wait for you to have as much fun with your baby as I have with mine! She is such a beauty, baby is sure to come out looking gorgeous!


----------



## countryryder

Ali M said:


> Wow, she is so beautiful!!! I am totally excited for this baby. What are your plans for it?


I have a number of options;I wouldn't mind keeping baby for my own use,but already know I have buyers if I decide to sell. I plan on keeping him/her for a few years at least to get an idea of what it'll develop into (potentials,conformation,ect.) and getting it started in it's training. We'll see then,I would like to be a forever home for this foal,but if I find that it would be better suited/happier in another line of work that I can't provide for whatever reason,I know that I can place it in a good home elsewhere that can.


----------



## countryryder

Thanks for all the compliments on Sequoya,everyone!  She may not be perfect,but she is a pretty special girl. Looking back,I am so glad now that I made the decision to keep her instead of giving into the pressure of people who were wanting to buy her;she has proved to be more valuable to me than any amount of money would have been.
Anyways,now that she appears to be getting close,I plan on posting more regular updates,so hopefully ya'll won't become bored with all the pictures and posts. 
Update pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Beautiful mare  Can't wait to see the baby


----------



## countryryder

Update pics,as promised. 
She's looking closer and closer,although her bag seems to be in a holding pattern at the moment.Baby has definitely changed position though and momma is most uncomfortable because of it;she waddles like a duck,stands all spraddle legged,and watching her try to lay down is just painful,albeit funny,lol.We wondered if she wasn't in labor a couple days ago,but it turned out to be a false alarm;I think the baby was just laying wrong and she was trying to get it to move.


----------



## countryryder

No wonder she acts so uncomfortable! 

Ps. Just ignore the noisy sheep in the background


----------



## SunnyDraco

She is such a cutie. I can't wait to see what this kid will look like


----------



## MangoRoX87

I'm ready for this baby!


----------



## countryryder

MangoRoX87 said:


> I'm ready for this baby!



Oh,me too! She's being such a tease;was progressing rapidly and looking very ready to pop baby out,now she seems to have stalled.:?
She's probably going to fool us all and wait til the end of June..lol


----------



## countryryder

Her "woe is me" look.


----------



## CLaPorte432

LoL, the sheep were so funny. I was cracking up. The little black one that goes by at 18 seconds was cute. 

That foal is wanting OUT! I'm surprised with all the foal movement mares go through, the placenta doesn't rupture early...


----------



## countryryder

CLaPorte432 said:


> LoL, the sheep were so funny. I was cracking up. The little black one that goes by at 18 seconds was cute.
> 
> That foal is wanting OUT! I'm surprised with all the foal movement mares go through, the placenta doesn't rupture early...



Haha,yup,the sheep are lots of fun,although they don't know when to be quiet.lol.

This foal has been EXTREMELY active,way more than I remember any of my other foals being when in the womb.Some days it looks like it's just going to pop right out of her side.lol. I've wondered at times if all this aggressive movement could cause problems,hopefully not..Like you said,it's amazing that there isn't damage done with all that movement!


----------



## SunnyDraco

That is why they have special coverings over their hooves, and they have so little room that it is hard to move at all


----------



## countryryder

Today Quoya's udder stayed quite full and hard all day,tender when touched,and her teats are filling and sticking out to the sides.Sqeezed out a couple drops of "milk",it is almost clear with a slight yellow tinge,thin,and more sweet than salty.Also,milk veins are very present. So,progress in the milk bar department  Will try to get pics tomorrow after work..


----------



## countryryder

I had to smile when I saw this sight the other night as she waddled in from pasture;she can't even move her legs properly anymore.lol.


----------



## Golden Horse

That is one wide load on the move


----------



## countryryder

Her udder:
No shrinkage in the last three days,it's staying very hard and full.I'll probably check tonight and see what her milk is looking like and maybe test it.


----------



## countryryder

Nice and loose,although the inside is still a lighter pink.


----------



## countryryder

You can sorta see some milk veins in this picture,plus a bit of edema..


----------



## countryryder

She's been doing lots of kicking at her belly,lifting her tail,breathing heavy,pacing and shifting,and so on.Me thinks maybe she's starting to think about doing something soon..


----------



## countryryder

Another shot of her face..


----------



## BellaMFT

She looks about ready to pop. I don't think she gonna go much longer. Can wait to see pictures.


----------



## countryryder

Checked her milk tonight,and it's now a milky white color. PH was between 8 and 8.2 so not quite there yet..


----------



## countryryder

Well,Sequoya has decided to take her jolly old time having this baby,*sigh*. She continues to show signs of being ready,keeping me on my toes,but she's holding on to this babe..


----------



## countryryder

Sequoya watching the storms rolling in today.


----------



## texasgal

Amazing pics!


----------



## countryryder

texasgal said:


> Amazing pics!



Thank you


----------



## Piaffe

Whoa...I thought those were photoshopped pics...absolutely amazing! And Sequoya is huge! The race is on between her and Seq..hehe...


----------



## Piaffe

What day is she on?


----------



## countryryder

Piaffe said:


> Whoa...I thought those were photoshopped pics...absolutely amazing! And Sequoya is huge! The race is on between her and Seq..hehe...


Nope,just snapped with my trusty old Canon.  I amaze myself sometimes with how well some of them turn out,despite my "point and shoot" methods,lol.

And yes,Sequoya and Sequel are going neck to neck.  Is Sequel's "true" milk in yet? I'm so excited for both these babies!:happydance:


----------



## countryryder

Piaffe said:


> What day is she on?



She was pasture bred,so don't know for sure,but the general consensus is that she's pushing 330 days.


----------



## countryryder

She was extremely uncomfortable and grouchy today,lots of kicking and biting at her belly, and cocking and whipping her tail. Also groaning and breathing hard and sweating.When she laid down,her vulva was so loose I'm surprised baby didn't just slide on out! lol. She actually pinned her ears at me when I was brushing her and touched her belly,which is very unlike her. But when I tested her milk,it's still hanging around ph 8,so a bit to go yet..


----------



## trainerunlimited

She definitely looks like she is getting there! Can't wait to see her baby! Did you ever post pics of the baby daddy? I can't remember, lol.


----------



## ladytaurean515

God...I love that one pic..I wish I could get some of mine taken like that! still keep and eye on her..that ph can change very fast!


----------



## countryryder

trainerunlimited said:


> She definitely looks like she is getting there! Can't wait to see her baby! Did you ever post pics of the baby daddy? I can't remember, lol.


No 
I can't find the photo of the stud I was given,so asked the breeder if she could send me another,but it hasn't happened yet. It is rather a bummer not having pictures of both parents,I know..I would drive down there and take one myself,but he's not at the barn right now..


----------



## countryryder

ladytaurean515 said:


> God...I love that one pic..I wish I could get some of mine taken like that! still keep and eye on her..that ph can change very fast!



The barn cam is on,she has many eyes watching,lol.


----------



## countryryder

Having a snooze


----------



## countryryder

Udder shots from today.It's hard and feels very full.Is it just me,or are her teats sticking out more?


----------



## countryryder

Just shots of Quoya hanging out in the pasture today..


----------



## countryryder

Enjoying a good roll.
She scared me this afternoon; I went out to do something and just happened to look out in the pasture,and here she is flat on her back with all four legs sticking up in the air,not moving! I freaked and went scurrying over there,but she squirmed around and got back onto her side on her own,then continued rolling like nothing had happened,whew!


----------



## Roperchick

haha poor mama. that second to last pic with her walking towards u had my eyes buggin out!:shock:
that is one BIG BIG belly!


----------



## countryryder

Roperchick said:


> haha poor mama. that second to last pic with her walking towards u had my eyes buggin out!:shock:
> that is one BIG BIG belly!


I know,she is HUMONGOUS!


----------



## WyndellaRose

Is there a link to the barn cam? No time to go back through all the posts!


----------



## ladytaurean515

lol..that last picture looks like a turtle stuck on its back....i know its not funny she is so big..my 2 are still holding theirs and one cant even fit in a stall door now I feel so bad for her....


----------



## countryryder

WyndellaRose said:


> Is there a link to the barn cam? No time to go back through all the posts!


Unfortunately,no. 
The original plan had been to hook up with Mare Stare,I was all set up and had everything I needed to do it,but issues developed with the internet,so I was unable to do it,to my disappointment!:-(
If all goes according to pan,I am hoping to be able to record the birth and will be sure to share it on here.


----------



## countryryder

Tested her milk again tonight;ph has dropped a bit,7.8-7.9,and calcium is up to 500. Although her bag is very hard and full looking,she doesn't actually express much when I milk her,an occasional little stream,but mainly just drops.It's not true milk yet,it's milky looking,but still has a slight yellow tinge,very sticky though and you can't see through it anymore.


----------



## Rascaholic

WOW She is HUGE! Poor girl. She is still gorgeous though. She has some biggo feet too doesn't she? I hope that the baby isn't all feet LOL


----------



## countryryder

Rascaholic said:


> WOW She is HUGE! Poor girl. She is still gorgeous though. She has some biggo feet too doesn't she? I hope that the baby isn't all feet LOL


Haha,yes she does have big feet;she got her sire's big Friesian clunkers instead of her dam's tiny little feet.They're good and sturdy though,I've never had to have the farrier put shoes on her,even with riding on rough ground.They're a bear to trim though because they're so hard.lol.


----------



## Rascaholic

Better them biggo feet than the thimbles some horses are stuck with these days! Has she been checked for twins? She is so huge. I feel sorry for her LOL

ETA: What day is she on again?


----------



## countryryder

Rascaholic said:


> Better them biggo feet than the thimbles some horses are stuck with these days! Has she been checked for twins? She is so huge. I feel sorry for her LOL
> 
> ETA: What day is she on again?


Nope, there's just one in there,unless #2 is very good at hiding,lol.
She's estimated at just over 330 days now.
And yes,she is huge! I'm hoping she doesn't have trouble delivering,it looks like this is going to be a big'un..


----------



## trainerunlimited

She looks like she is getting closer! Can't wait to see what is in there!


----------



## Ali M

That milk calcium and pH says to me she'll go within the next two to three days. That's very high!


----------



## Rascaholic

*crossing fingers for a healthy foal and mare. An easy delivery. And you not to pull your hair out waiting for her and baby to decide it's done enough!*

Some of these girls this year are cooking up some HUGE babies!


----------



## AnnaHalford

Oh, come on already...


----------



## Ellieandrose

Subbing


----------



## blue eyed pony

subbing because I'm driving myself mad running around finding all the threads


----------



## countryryder

Well,no baby yet.. *sigh*
Her milk continues to test at ph 7.8 and calcium 500;her bag is rock hard,I don't think it could get any fuller,and milk is much easier to express.There was one tiny little drop of wax on one teat yesterday,but hasn't been any since.
To me,her belly is looking more dropped,do you guys see that too,or have I just been staring at it for too long? lol
She is SO uncomfortable now,and showing a few more little signs,like,rubbing her bum,kicking and biting at her belly,diminished appetite,lethargic.
I can't believe how she is managing to hold out,she's looked ready for forever now!:shock:


----------



## Piaffe

Her belly does look lower! Come on Sequoya!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Looks dropped to me as well 

It has to be soon. The second to last picture is tempting me to photoshop feet sticking out. LOL! Too bad I am way out of practice doing photo editing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

*Sequoya's New Neighbors*

This is off topic,but since we're so desperate for babies I thought I would share these photos of the little fellows who are living in the pasture beside Sequoya's. :wink:
Momma and Poppa fox den every year at our place;they leave all our chickens and such alone as they don't hunt around their den,and they help keep the rodents under control.Plus they're alot of fun to watch!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh my goodness! They are so freaking cute! I want one, lol. I bet they are absolutely hilarious to watch as the kits come out and play! Your mare looks so ready! She looks like she is ready to pop and show us that young un in there! =)


----------



## Melissa1984

Aww they are so cute!


----------



## countryryder

trainerunlimited said:


> Oh my goodness! They are so freaking cute! I want one, lol. I bet they are absolutely hilarious to watch as the kits come out and play! Your mare looks so ready! She looks like she is ready to pop and show us that young un in there! =)


Yes,they're alot of fun to watch,and they will let you get pretty close. I herd the sheep right past their den every night and they just sit there and watch,too cute!
And I think Sequoya is more than ready;I know I certainly am! Keeping a close eye on her today,she's been acting a little off.


----------



## Ellieandrose

Have you though of names?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Funny you should say that,Ellieandrose;I've been trying to come up with some the last few days. 

So people,how about some suggestions! I like the more exotic/different names that sound cool and have meaning.
Something Italian,or Spanish,or Native American,Hawaiian,ect. but not by any means just limited to those groups. Or, for a colt especially, a western sounding name or one with military ties. Or share whatever names you've come across that you think are cool,I'm open to all ideas!

Here are just a few I've found..
Filly:
Latina," ? " (spanish)
Sharika,"one on whom the sun shines" (african)
Siena,"reddish shade of brown" (latin)
Oriana,"sunrise" (latin)
Shirah "my song" (hebrew)
Alastrina,"defender" (celtic)
Shakira,"grateful" (arabic)


For a colt:
Leauger (military)
Garrison (military)
Denim (western)
Dawson (western)
Durango (western)


And there was more,but it's late and I can't remember now..
So,share away!


----------



## New_image

I like them! Siena is a very pretty name. Personally like Leauger best for a colt  

Still waiting for baby...........


----------



## countryryder

Looks like maybe she's finally going to have this kid soon;milk tonight was ph 6.8 and calcium 500. :happydance:

And where are the name ideas?? :wink:


----------



## Piaffe

Wow! She is so huge! I bet she is going to beat both of my mares..lol


----------



## tempest

Queen or Princess. Because they are never late, everyone else is simply early. I don't have any boy names, I'd have to see the colt before I could pick one.


----------



## enh817

subbing


----------



## Jumperforjoy

For a girl i really like the name temptress, Tress for short. 

Ahh can't think of anything for boy at moment :?


----------



## SaddleStrings

She is such a pretty momma! Can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

I like Sienna for a filly

Garrison for a colt 

Come on now Sequoya!


----------



## Rascaholic

O M G ! ! ! She is carrying that foal sideways! The side picture she really doesn't even look preggers, but the ones from in front and behind, well all I can say is OUCH, poor darlin. I'd make sure I had everything on hand in case she rips. I know it doesn't happen badly, to often, but then again she is carrying a little purple hippo in there and not a foal LOL


----------



## texasgal

^^ We hope not .. :\


----------



## countryryder

I really hope not too,but I am a little nervous about the size of this babe;praying there's no issues!

On another note,she had wax this morning!
Now I just have to hope that she doesn't foal when I'm at work..


----------



## SoldOnGaited

My goodness...your poor girl! I am breathless after seeing her pics. I pray for a smooth, quick delivery. Can't wait to see the "bee-bee". 

My mare is due mid June and she's nowhere near that big. WOW


----------



## TheRoundPen

Can't wait to see this baby


----------



## countryryder

Pics from tonight;you can see more of a tummy from the side again.
Milkh is 6.7,calcium 500.
I'm watching her on the cam right now,and she is currently stuffing her face,again! After having a diminished appetite the last week or so,she's making up for lost time today;I have no idea where she's putting it though,lol.
Will be checking the cam every few hours tonight..


----------



## countryryder

When she wasn't eating today,she's been hanging out in a corner of her pen that she doesn't normally,so I bedded it really well with straw in case she decides to foal out there instead of in her stall.


----------



## ladytaurean515

I'm soooo excited to see this little one...I love seeing all the new ones..but I just love her markings and wonder what the foal is going to look like


----------



## countryryder

Still waiting...Waiting.. Waiting...
No wax this morning;she can't seem to make up her mind as to when she wants to have this kid!


----------



## SoldOnGaited

disappointment


----------



## countryryder

I know,she's driving me bonkers with all this back and forthness!! :shock::shock:


----------



## SoldOnGaited

You and all of us stalkers lol :wink: Have you pulled all of your hair out yet?


----------



## countryryder

Let's just say,at this rate I'm going to be bald by the time this foal hits the ground.lol


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Haha, sounds about right...can someone go give her a little squeeze to help get the outward movement started?


----------



## countryryder

Whenever she lays down,it looks like baby should just slide on out,she's so loose.Maybe if I sat on her.. I don't think anyone could get their arms around her to squeeze. lol


----------



## countryryder

Well,according to her milk,she's more than ready to foal;tonight ph was 6.2 and calcium 900!
Foal watch tonight!Maybe,just maybe,she'll cooperate.


----------



## trainerunlimited

=O, good luck! Can't wait to see foal pics!


----------



## countryryder

Let's hope there will be some to show tomorrow!  I'm not counting on anything because of how she's been playing us all so far,but I can certainly hope! lol


----------



## SunnyDraco

She has played long enough and she cannot keep hiding her precious present. Many happy foaling thoughts


----------



## SoldOnGaited

C'mon girl...push it out, shove it out, waaaay out (encouraging chant)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo

Is it insanely windy there like it is here?


----------



## Jumperforjoy

It's a crazy rain/thunder storm outside in Calgary.... So I am gonna guess the same for cochrane so tonight just might be the night *crosses fingers*


----------



## xxdanioo

bah lucky.. we havent had any good t-storms yet this spring D: 

Hopefully it makes a baby come out!


----------



## countryryder

Hmm,now I'm not sure if I want this baby born tonight or not. Have some major storms going on in the area;we're under a severe storm warning,but so far here it's just a big electrical storm with lots of wind and a little rain,but the big cell that's to the south of us and moving this way has already dropped two tornadoes. I'm really hoping it goes around us! Thanks goodness Quoya is so quiet,cuz it's nasty and loud out there with the wind,lightning and thunder. I'm making myself sick watching the cam because of all the super bright lightning flashes showing up in the night vision,lol.Sure hope we don't lose power,then that means I'll have to venture out to the barn all night instead of just spying on the cam.


----------



## countryryder

Jumperforjoy said:


> It's a crazy rain/thunder storm outside in Calgary.... So I am gonna guess the same for cochrane so tonight just might be the night *crosses fingers*


Ah,I just saw you're a fellow Albertan!


----------



## Jumperforjoy

countryryder said:


> Ah,I just saw you're a fellow Albertan!


Haha yes, born and raised in cowtown  

Hopefully you don't lose power or float away... We are still surviving :wink: but the rain/thunder/lightening hasn't let up since around 8pm, there is something calming about a storm...... Until you have a pregnant mare in the barn haha.. Hopefully you don't lose to much sleep and you have a beautiful healthy baby in am :lol:


----------



## Ellieandrose

I love those names! I hope the storm die's by the time the foal comes!


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm

Happy foaling thoughts beaming your way!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

No baby, yet? she is huge! Curious-isn't the owner of the mare the breeder? Is it different there in Canada?


----------



## wyominggrandma

I think her and Piaff's two are just trying to drive their owners totally crazy.
Wish they would hurry up, want some new baby pictures to drool over.


----------



## SunnyDraco

wyominggrandma said:


> I think her and Piaff's two are just trying to drive their owners totally crazy.
> Wish they would hurry up, want some new baby pictures to drool over.


Don't forget New_Image's mare Jinx, she is even more stubborn and going towards a new record :wink:


----------



## wyominggrandma

Oh, I forgot about her.... Ugh. Get on first thing, check the breeding thread to see if any new babies has popped up...


----------



## countryryder

Cacowgirl said:


> No baby, yet? she is huge! Curious-isn't the owner of the mare the breeder? Is it different there in Canada?



Around here,the breeder is considered the owner of the stallion. For example,like in my case,I own a mare whom I took to an outside farm/barn/ranch to be bred by that person's stud,they are considered the breeder. 
Is it the opposite there in the states?


----------



## countryryder

Well,we're still here,didn't get blown away or fried by lightning last night,but what is STILL not here is four little legs on the ground.:neutral: She had the perfect opportunity to foal too,after I slept through a few check times and she didn't get checked on for six straight hours,oops! I woke up in a panic,sure I missed it,but nope,there she was looking like a drowned rat happily munching away,lol. I'm pretty sure she skipped over the chapter in the "Mare's Guide To Foaling" where it says,'when you have reached this stage,lay down and push!'


----------



## countryryder

Jumperforjoy said:


> Haha yes, born and raised in cowtown
> 
> Hopefully you don't lose power or float away... We are still surviving :wink: but the rain/thunder/lightening hasn't let up since around 8pm, there is something calming about a storm...... Until you have a pregnant mare in the barn haha.. Hopefully you don't lose to much sleep and you have a beautiful healthy baby in am :lol:


Sweet! This girl was raised and is still living in the middle of nowhere,and everywhere;if you drew a box with Olds ,Didsbury, Linden,and Threehills at the corners,I'd be in the middle somewhere.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I think a few of these mares are writing their own books: 21 Easy steps to torment, stress out and cause ulcers in our owners.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh wow still no baby, she is huge!


----------



## Captain Evil

countryryder said:


> Around here,the breeder is considered the owner of the stallion. For example,like in my case,I own a mare whom I took to an outside farm/barn/ranch to be bred by that person's stud,they are considered the breeder.
> Is it the opposite there in the states?


When we bred my sister's Arabian, she, as the owner of the mare, was listed as the breeder.


----------



## countryryder

Captain Evil said:


> When we bred my sister's Arabian, she, as the owner of the mare, was listed as the breeder.


Interesting;are you in the States? When I had my registered QH mares, the farm that bred/raised them was listed as the breeder and me as the owner.. I'm not sure,was this not the way it's normally done here in Canada?I haven't had a horse registered in my name in a while now.. Now I'm curious.


----------



## trainerunlimited

In the AQHA. whoever owns the mare is listed as the breeder of the foal, from my understanding. Not sure about other registries.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I believe the owner of the mare at the time of breeding is referred to as the "breeder". They were, after all, the one who chose to have the mare bred


----------



## countryryder

trainerunlimited said:


> In the AQHA. whoever owns the mare is listed as the breeder of the foal, from my understanding. Not sure about other registries.



Hmm,now I'm wondering why the papers for the two QH mares I had didn't have me listed as the breeder then.I purchased them as 2 yr. olds,and at that time the breeder/ owner where the same person,but once they became registered in my name,the only thing that changed was my name as owner.Puzzling!


----------



## countryryder

SunnyDraco said:


> I believe the owner of the mare at the time of breeding is referred to as the "breeder". They were, after all, the one who chose to have the mare bred



Apparently we have our terminology mixed up in this part of the prairie then,hehe. I didn't even know that the mare owner could be considered the breeder,as everyone around here refers to the stud owner as the breeder;you may have made the decision to have the mare bred and be sending the mare to be bred,but it's the stallion owner in charge and overseeing the breeding..
Learn something new everyday,I guess!:wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco

The new owner doesn't become the breeder. The dam's owner at time of breeding will always be the breeder even if they aren't the owner. If you took a registered QH mare and bred her to another registered QH, you would be the foal's breeder when it was registered. That would never change no matter how many times the foal was sold and transferred.


----------



## SunnyDraco

countryryder said:


> Apparently we have our terminology mixed up in this part of the prairie then,hehe. I didn't even know that the mare owner could be considered the breeder,as everyone around here refers to the stud owner as the breeder;you may have made the decision to have the mare bred and be sending the mare to be bred,but it's the stallion owner in charge and overseeing the breeding..
> Learn something new everyday,I guess!:wink:


Stallion owners are called breeders here too. They breed horses :wink:

But when a foal is registered, it is not the stallion owner who is recorded as the breeder unless they owned the dam as well when she was bred


----------



## countryryder

Yes,I get that,Sunny.  Reading over Trainer's post,I see that she was referring to a person being listed as breeder of the foal,not the mare,I missed that the first time reading it. 




Cacowgirl said:


> No baby, yet? she is huge! Curious-isn't the owner of the mare the breeder? Is it different there in Canada?


For some reason (I blame it on lack of sleep,lol) I came at this from a different angle,thinking that reference was being made to when I had mentioned "sending my mare to the breeder's" or whatever. What I'm talking about when I say the stud owner is considered the breeder, I'm meaning in terms of,like,the person who is in charge of the actual breeding, a breeding farm/operation,ect.,not refering to how it would be listed on the foal's papers. Does that make any more sense? lol


----------



## SunnyDraco

Yep makes sense to me. On the same page now 

Now Sequoya needs to stop holding out and let us see that healthy, beautiful baby that is crammed for space


----------



## RunSlideStop

Subbing 

Go Momma go!


----------



## countryryder

Not really any change tonight,other than her calcium is back down to 500;ph is still 6.2,and she's not really acting any different than she has the last few days. What a tease she is!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I went through all of these pages expecting the last page to have cute pictures of the foal on it! I may have to file a complaint.  I'm still waiting for my darling to give me her baby, so I feel your pain. Except I don't even have a guess as to when she is due, so she could have it next week or next month. Good luck with your mare.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Still no baby....omg she is killing me just like my mares.....this year has been crazy for the mares holding their little ones!!!!


----------



## countryryder

No kidding!
Milk tonight is ph 5.9 - 6 and calcium is 800.There's a lot of it too,barely have to squeeze and you get a nice squirt,plus it's milkier looking.
As you can see somewhat in the last pic,she's lost alot of muscle tone in her bum,and she has hollows in the muscles on either side of her vulva.But besides that,no other changes noted..I swear she's trying to drive me batty!


----------



## RunSlideStop

Grrr! Go momma go! She's either gonna pop any minute or float away like the balloon she looks like!

Cheers!
RSS


----------



## AnnaHalford

I've been away three days and just got back : how is it possible that there is no foal? Unacceptable!*stomps foot*


----------



## RunSlideStop

Baby?? -hopeful face-


----------



## countryryder

I hate to disappoint,but...No!
Isn't that completely ridiculous?


----------



## RunSlideStop

She has until the 29th until I have a chat with her myself! 

Happy marestarin'!


----------



## countryryder

Well,we're under a rainfall warning, and severe storm and tornado watch,so terrible conditions for foaling,which,to most mares means,"Let's foal!" Guess we'll see what Sequoya thinks..Milk is holding steady at ph 6 and calcium 500,so obviously the milk testing isn't proving to be accurate in her case,or we'd have a baby by now..But then nothing is proving accurate in her case,lol.

And RSS,you have my permission to have that chat with her anyday,don't feel you have to wait til the 29th! Hehe


----------



## RunSlideStop

Oh my! Praying for a safe foaling if she decides to go tonight!

What is your number? I will have a chat with her right now. Might want to plug her ears with cotton balls so she doesn't have hearing loss when I'm through! Hehe 

Cheers!
RSS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

More wax last night,not that it means anything,lol.


----------



## wyominggrandma

well, you can start making candles..............


----------



## countryryder

wyominggrandma said:


> well, you can start making candles..............


Haha,now there's an idea! Something to help pass the time while I wait.


----------



## ladytaurean515

STILL!!! Oh my goodness! I fell asleep last night and got about 6 hours of sleep....then I jumped up out of my sleeping thinking for sure I'd see foals and NO, Theres my huge mares standing at their gates waiting for food. That's all I am to them is the hand that feeds them! LOL


----------



## Hunter65

Still no baby!!!! ARRRRGGGGGGG


----------



## countryryder

Tell me about it! Actually,I think she's been big and uncomfortable for so long that she's gotten used to it,and has forgotten that she's pregnant. lol.
Honestly,she showed more signs of impending foaling a couple weeks ago then she is now.. *sigh*


----------



## RunSlideStop

Boogers. This baby better be made outta gold and pooping candy when it hits the ground!


----------



## enh817

Gosh, every time I look at the pictures of her, I can't get over how... rich her bay is and how much her white glows!

What is your secret? 
Or is it just that 'pregnant glow'?


----------



## countryryder

enh817 said:


> Gosh, every time I look at the pictures of her, I can't get over how... rich her bay is and how much her white glows!
> 
> What is your secret?
> Or is it just that 'pregnant glow'?



No secret,really.  She's always had a richly colored,shiny coat,and I don't even do anything special to keep it that way. Food wise,right now she's on pasture,alfalfa mixed hay,beet pulp,Front Runner Mare supplement,and a tiny bit of oats,and mineral/salt of course.But normally all she would be getting,along with her minerals and salt, is pasture and an occasional treat of oats in the summer, and mixed hay ,plus a couple scoops of oats if it's really cold, in the winter;no oils,coat supplements, ect. In the summer she gets the occasional bath if it's hot or she's really muddy. Brushed a few times a week. Nothing special.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Well, country one of my mares beat yours...I still have another one Im waiting on...was hoping for paint color but atleast I did get a filly..and mom and foal doing good!


----------



## countryryder

She's still hanging on...:shock:
She had wax both this morning and tonight,and was kicking at her belly lots tonight..
Pics from tonight:


----------



## Rascaholic

OMG please tell her she is killing us with all the waiting! LOL She should have popped that baby out by now dang it. I'm having foal withdrawal!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Come on Sequoya!!! Who will birth first? Sequoya, Sequel, Jazmine, or Jinx?? No one knows, maybe all these mares will keep us waiting till Christmas


----------



## countryryder

SaddleStrings said:


> Come on Sequoya!!! Who will birth first? Sequoya, Sequel, Jazmine, or Jinx?? No one knows, maybe all these mares will keep us waiting till Christmas


All I know is,if she insists on waiting til Christmas,she's gonna be on her own because I'm not checking her every night all night til then! lol


----------



## Piaffe

countryryder said:


> All I know is,if she insists on waiting til Christmas,she's gonna be on her own because I'm not checking her every night all night til then! lol




That's how I feel about mine too:shock::lol:


----------



## ladytaurean515

Country take her for a nice long walk...has she dropped yet?


----------



## countryryder

ladytaurean515 said:


> Country take her for a nice long walk...has she dropped yet?


Hard to walk her when I'm working,lol, although she's sharing her pasture with the sheep today,and she loves herding them around and showing off,so she got herself some exercise this morning at least.:wink: Maybe tonight if it's still light enough outside when I finish work,I can take her for a walk;I know I sure wouldn't mind some down time!
As for looking dropped,some days,she has that definite "v" and "point at the bottom" look to her belly,and then other days not so much.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Divinity did the same thing for weeks before..it would be dropped and low..then almost look just fat not pregnant...then about 3 days before she actually did foal it went V and stayed! I was also walking her a little everyday because she was getting a little over weight and keep her legs moving.


----------



## bird3220

subbing.......


----------



## New_image

*Come on Sequoya!!! Who will birth first? Sequoya, Sequel, Jazmine, or Jinx?? No one knows, maybe all these mares will keep us waiting till Christmas.*

Ugh......................



How many days along is Sequoya now?


----------



## Hunter65

Well I have a feeling it will happen this weekend while I am away with no internet :0(


----------



## CLaPorte432

New_image said:


> *Come on Sequoya!!! Who will birth first? Sequoya, Sequel, Jazmine, or Jinx?? No one knows, maybe all these mares will keep us waiting till Christmas.*
> 
> Ugh......................
> 
> 
> 
> How many days along is Sequoya now?


It'll be your Percheron. :rofl:


----------



## countryryder

New_image said:


> *Come on Sequoya!!! Who will birth first? Sequoya, Sequel, Jazmine, or Jinx?? No one knows, maybe all these mares will keep us waiting till Christmas.*
> 
> Ugh......................
> 
> 
> 
> How many days along is Sequoya now?



Being pasturebred,this is just an estimation on everyone's part,including the vet's,but the guess is between 445 and 450.


----------



## BBBCrone

I've decided ... she's just going to deliver a full blown yearling. *nod nod*


----------



## countryryder

BBBCrone said:


> I've decided ... she's just going to deliver a full blown yearling. *nod nod*


Looking at her from behind,I wouldn't doubt it! She needs on of those 'caution:wide load' signs,lol.


----------



## New_image

Oh! Well then she is _"just"_ freshly due. The wait doesn't even start until now LOL.


----------



## New_image

Chelsea, That is very likely. Selah keeps saying "for Gods sake Jinx if you don't foal soon, I will!" And my poor filly just wants a friend. She doesn't care whos foal it is... just one little friend.


----------



## RunSlideStop

445 and 450?! Isn't she over 3 months overdue then?!


----------



## New_image

Assuming cr is going batty like I am and meant 345


----------



## countryryder

RunSlideStop said:


> 445 and 450?! Isn't she over 3 months overdue then?!



Haha,like New Image said,I am going batty and it is 345 - 350,not 445 - 450;it just feels that way. lol
So,it's not like she's horribly overdue or anything,it just feels like forever because she's been looking/acting ready for so long.


----------



## AnnaHalford

I have only one word. 


ARGH.


----------



## SaddleStrings

We should have a poll on the order in which mare will foal first, second, third, and forth. Although Sequel may be going first by the sound of Piaffe's recent post...


----------



## countryryder

I had thought this morning was finally it;she was dripping milk,kicking at her belly and pacing like crazy,then laid down and appeared to be straining.She did that for a while,then popped up and continued on as if nothing was out of the ordinary,argh! I had to be gone for the afternoon,and was sure I would come home to a baby,but I just got back and she's out there happily grazing away.


----------



## Melissa1984

OH My we are gonna finally get a foal next year i think with this girl...this foal is happy in its momma.


----------



## Rascaholic

Is it something in the air this year??? Babies are baking a long time this year. I wonder how many black foals are gonna be on the ground by fall????


----------



## New_image

Zavrina did that the night before she foaled, maybe Sequoya is getting ready!


----------



## Kayella

Will I get murdered if I say my baby mama actually foaled _before_ her due date? :lol:


----------



## cmarie

countryryder said:


> I had thought this morning was finally it;she was dripping milk,kicking at her belly and pacing like crazy,then laid down and appeared to be straining.She did that for a while,then popped up and continued on as if nothing was out of the ordinary,argh! I had to be gone for the afternoon,and was sure I would come home to a baby,but I just got back and she's out there happily grazing away.


Sounds like she's practicing for the real thing... sounds like it should be soon, but we have been saying or thinking that for over a month now.


----------



## countryryder

cmarie said:


> Sounds like she's practicing for the real thing... sounds like it should be soon, but we have been saying or thinking that for over a month now.



Haha,yes,she's certainly fooled us a number of times now.


----------



## countryryder

Well,STILL no baby this morning! I'm thinking yesterday's episode was just a bit of false labor;she's getting practiced up real good for when she actually get's around to having it.


----------



## texasgal

She was probably just getting that kid off his freakin' butt and into position! lol


----------



## countryryder

texasgal said:


> She was probably just getting that kid off his freakin' butt and into position! lol


Here's hoping!:lol:


----------



## cmarie

give her a couple days then go out and poke her with a pin maybe she'll pop....lol


----------



## countryryder

She's been producing a fair amount of wax since this afternoon;I brush it off and a short time later it's back again. The foal does seem to have changed position,her belly has changed shape and she's been rubbing it and her bum alot today.Speaking of her rear,I didn't think her muscles could get any looser,but they have,lol. Will try to get update pics soon..


----------



## ladytaurean515

sounds like she might just be in the final stretch...I bet this weekend!!! Leave the wax on.....make sure she doesnt start dripping colostrum....Waiting for pictures!


----------



## BBBCrone

Okay I"m all about the pics. *waits not-so-patiently*


----------



## Ellieandrose

Come on baby! Pop on out?


----------



## countryryder

ladytaurean515 said:


> sounds like she might just be in the final stretch...I bet this weekend!!! Leave the wax on.....make sure she doesnt start dripping colostrum....Waiting for pictures!


I had been brushing it off because the flies seem really attracted to it..She was dripping a little yesterday,but haven't noticed any dripping today yet.


----------



## countryryder

Pics from tonight: (ignore all the mud,it has been raining like crazy the last week)
Full,warm udder with wax.
Pictures don't show it too well,but baby appears to be sitting lower and father back;the bulge is at the bottom of her belly and there's not much of her belly that you can see from the back,compared to before.
She sucked up tight when I lifter her tail,but even with doing that she still is loose.
She still had a pretty good appetite tonight,so she may make us keep waiting..


----------



## countryryder

Uh oh,Sequoya,you're lagging behind.. Better pop that baby out,or you'll be the last one across the finish line! 

As you probably guessed,the stork didn't pay us a visit last night. Probably because Sequel's baby was so big he didn't have room for anymore babies in his sack. lol


----------



## SaddleStrings

Come On Sequoya, it's your turn now! Maybe we need to give you a deadline too. Seemed to work on Sequel


----------



## New_image

Don't worry. She wont be last no matter what she does! I'm waiting patiently at 383 days.

Come on Sequoya, I need more entertainment to make it threw!


----------



## enh817

Maybe we can peer pressure her.



C'mon Sequoya, Sequel had her baby and now they're the most popular horses on this forum (so basically most popular in the world, duh!) Don't you want to be popular too?
Come on Sequoya, just have your baby already!! All the cool kids are doing it


----------



## Piaffe

Sequuuuoooyyyya! Rhapsody wants your foal to come to the party too! Let him/her out! Out baby! Out!


----------



## ladytaurean515

So do we have a baby??????!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Dang still no baby? It was supposed to happen when I was out of cell range
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop

Go mama go! 

Everyone step away from the forum...


Do so quietly and there may be a foal when you return...

Hear that mama? We are all leaving now... done waiting...


Ahem..


----------



## countryryder

Nope,no baby!
I was even gone all day,perfect opportunity,but she didn't go for it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Come on mare, I finally thought of you today (Been distracted by Sequel's babydoll) and still nothing!


----------



## BBBCrone

*drums fingers on desk*


----------



## cmarie

Ok your turn.


----------



## Soulofhorse

Until I read the foaling threads on this forum, I thought such a long pregnancy is a huge exception (also knowing how mares in stables nearby do - foaling at THE DAY exactly). Now as I see longer pregnancy is quite common thing and I'm my mare will do the same ... I'd go crazy.
Respect to all the horse mothers and their "human mothers" and the best wishes for a healthy foal and mare


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She wants to be the last act up on stage  The grand finalé!


----------



## Roperchick

cooooome on Sequoya! your my last mare to stalk...pop it out already haha!

WE. WANT. BABEH!


----------



## countryryder

She is acting far too content being pregnant for my liking.I keep telling myself though that one day it will come out.. I think Sequoya is trying to set a record: the longest number of days of a mare waxing before delivering;it's been almost three weeks so far!


----------



## GoldSahara

Come on girly! That is going to be one gorgeous baby and we all want to see it!!!!


----------



## countryryder

From tonight
Except for a full bag,she doen`t look too interested in having a baby,does she..:?


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Man o man she doesn't look like she is planning on having a baby... At all.... To bad for her, her belly is *kinda* giving it away :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She has the "And why are you out here with the camera AGAIN?!" look to her :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony

she looks closer to me today... her bum has dropped A LOT from the pic before.


----------



## Piaffe

Oh my goodness...she is huge! Come ON Sequoya!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah she looks more spread out and solid.. getting clooossseee


----------



## New_image

*walks in, looks around, walks out sighing...*


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Sequoya, me and this baby need to be birthday buddies! Ok? Ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoldSahara

Come on! She looks to be half baby now! How many days is this?


----------



## ladytaurean515

I agree she is more sunk in the bum and just a little bit more filling of the teats..SHES CLOSE!!! shhhhhh forgot we dont say that too loud!


----------



## countryryder

I am heartbroken right now;Sequoya's pregnancy ended in disaster,lost the foal,and Quoya's not out of the woods yet either.
She went into labor early this morning,things seemed to be going well until she started presenting,only the head was present,but that wasn't the worst part,the head was horribly deformed. She was rushed to the vet's,where it was determined that the foal had died.The vet immediately went to work trying to get the baby out,but with the huge size of the baby,there was not enough room in the womb for it's legs to unfold and stretch out properly, and the knees got wedged under the pelvic bone,things were not looking good.They were trying everything to get it out,finally after two hours,they put her under and actually had to cut parts of the foal off,and they finally got it out. It was a unbelievably HUGE,gorgeous,long legged chesnut tobiano filly,but her head was horribly deformed,along with other issues.They don't know exactly what caused it,or why she was so huge,apparently something went wrong as she was forming. So,Sequoya is still at the vet's under observation,she'll have to be on strong antibiotics for a while,and will not be able to have foals again. I pray she won't develop complications. 
Needless to say,I'm kind of in shock right now;you know things can happen,but I never dreamt it would be something like this..And after waiting eleven long months..


----------



## Kayella

Oh my god, CR, I am so sorry. It's a horrible thing to have to go through. You have my condolences.


----------



## New_image

I am so incredibly sorry to hear this. This is absolutely heart breaking. Many many prayers are with you and Sequoya at this time.


----------



## Hunter65

OMG CR so sorry. Am sitting here at work in tears as my heart breaks for you. Prayers for both you and Sequoya, she will be ok. BUG HUGS

BIG


----------



## TheRoundPen

I am so sorry, that is such a hard loss. Praying that she'll recover quickly.


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Oh my, I'm so sorry. I hope and pray that Sequoya will pull through and be healthy. 

I'm so very sorry for your lose. I'm sure it's going to be a very tough time for you, but we're all here for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ali M

I literally gasped.  I am so sorry


----------



## cmarie

I'm am so sorry, I'm preying that Sequoya pulls through.


----------



## Hunter65

Ali M said:


> I literally gasped.  I am so sorry



Me too


----------



## texasgal

OH man ... that sucks. Another reminder of how fragile these critters can be .. 

*hugs*


----------



## Rachel1786

I'm so sorry, after yesterday I was really hoping to see pics of a happy healthy mare and foal. This is just so devastating. I hope your mare pulls through


----------



## Drifting

What a horrible, tragic thing to happen. I'm so sorry you had to go through that and I hope your mare pulls through okay.


----------



## cakemom

Oh how terrible. I'm so sorry hon, nothing anyone can say will make it better, but know we are all thinking about you and your beautiful mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bird3220

I am so sorry you had to go through all of this. How heart breaking. My prayers are with you and Sequoya and a hopefully quick recovery and no future problems.


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Oh no, I am so extremely sorry for your loss, I really hope Sequoya pulls through without to much damage/pain. 

I can't not begin to feel the pain/sorrow you have experiencing right now, spending healing thoughts to both you and Sequoya.


----------



## BBBCrone

**** ... I have no words. I am so so sorry. And I know those words don't do much to help. But you have my blessings and my heartfelt prayers that Sequoya pulls through this.


----------



## Piaffe

Oh no.  I am so sorry...I don't even know what to say. I'll be praying for you and Sequoya though.


----------



## egrogan

Just one more voice saying how sorry I am and how much I had been enjoying following you and your mare. Best wishes in her recovery.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I am so sorry for the pain you must be feeling and the loss of the foal. I hope and pray the Sequoya will pull through this. Thank goodness she was able to be sedated and the foal taken out. 
Here is another reason to ignore the " mares can foal on their own, have been for hundreds of years" story , they don't need to be watched. 
If you had not been watching her so closely and be so observant, you might have had a double tragedy.
Thankful that you were so observant to realize something horrific was going wrong and was able to get your mare to the vet, at least she is alive.


----------



## GoldSahara

I am praying that your girl will pull through this! It must have been so hard on you and her! I have really grown to admire Sequoya, she's a beautiful girl. Good job rushing her to the vet.


----------



## RunSlideStop

Prayers for you and your girl, CR. I am so incredibly shocked, and sorry. Hugs and jingles.


----------



## WesternTale

RIP Sequoya JR. Im praying for her that shell pull through this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## enh817

SO devastating 


I hope Sequoya (and your heart) recover quickly.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Ohh country I am so sorry to hear about this. I am sending all my prayers and fellow horse lover love your way. *HUGS*


----------



## Melissa1984

Oh NO!!!!!!!! I am so so sorry to hear about this. I pray she recovers quickly and will be back on her feet very soon!


----------



## sommsama09

Im SO Sorry for your loss :sad: Give Quoya a big hug for me when she gets home, poor girl :sad: .... Im So sorry


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Poor girl  Praying for Sequoya to make it through!!!


----------



## Roperchick

oooh honey i am sooo sorry.
just another person here praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## livestoride

I am sooooo sorry to hear this. I hope Sequoya has a safe and speedy recovery so the two of you can lean on each other to heal.


----------



## natisha

I'm so sorry.


----------



## SaddleStrings

I am so sorry to hear this. :*( Sending healing vibes to you and Sequoya. (((((HUGs)))))


----------



## Ellieandrose

I'm so sorry to hear that. I got so attached to the pair on here. I hope she pulls through!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I know there is a lot going on, but update us on Sequoya when you can ...


----------



## countryryder

Thanks for the condolences,everyone. I'm still trying to wrap my brain around the whole thing..And to add even more to the mix,I just got home after spending the night in the hospital after I started bleeding internally due to an infection.So yes,yesterday was a REALLY bad day!
Sequoya is home now;her temp is staying down and she's drinking now,although she is extremely swollen and sore. The huge concern now is infection,especially since the dead foal was in her for so long due to the difficulty of getting it out.The vet said as long as we can keep infection at bay,they give her a 75% chance,so pray that infection stays away!


----------



## texasgal

I'm glad she's home ... poor girl. You take care of yourself ...


----------



## BBBCrone

- well thank goodness she's home. You'll BOTH have my thoughts and prayers. Take time to heal yourselves and keep us updated when you can.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh my gosh, CR, I missed this whole thing! I am so sorry for your loss, but hoping for a speedy recovery for both you and Seq. I am so glad you were there! It prevented the loss of both your mare and foal. You're both in my prayers!


----------



## RunSlideStop

Prayers for your speedy recovery, as well as Quoya's.


----------



## countryryder

Quick update:
Quoya's temp as risen very slightly,at this point nothing to be concerned about. But she is really hobbling on her left hind,the hope is that it's just because her pelvic area is so sore and inflammed on that side,and not that something got knocked out of wack inside due to all the pulling. Poor girl is so incredibly swollen in the behind,and walking is very painful,but thankfully she is moving around on her own.


----------



## tinyliny

So , so sorry , Countryrider. What a tragic development. I hope that your dear mare gets her health back, and YOU, too.


----------



## soenjer55

I am so sorry... I will be praying for you and Sequoya.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Oh my word CR I'm soooo sorry. Its so hard to loose a foal.


----------



## Hunter65

Thank you for keeping us up to date. I hope you are feeling better and that your mare recovers quickly. Big big big hugs to you both


----------



## AnnaHalford

CR, I'm so sorry to hear this. Hope Quoya pulls through without too much difficulty, and that you have a speedy and easy recovery.


----------



## Breella

Thoughts and prayers for your girl.


----------



## Rascaholic

Sorry I didn't offer my condolences earlier, I just was so heartsick for you. I don't even know what to say. Sorry just doesn't cover it. I feel so bad for you and Sequoya both HUGS Just to let you know, I cried with you. I hope Sequoya pulls through this SOON with no troubles. Please keep us updated on how she is doing. I'm glad you were there at least, so she wasn't alone.


----------



## kitten_Val

My condolences!  That's very sad. I wish a fast recovery to the poor girl (and hope you'll feel better too in no time)!


----------



## countryryder

Thanks again for your thought and prayers everyone. It's been an extremely traumatic experience for all involved,very hard;I think made worse too by the fact that without the deformities, she was such a stunning foal, a tobiano filly,just like I wanted,and by the fact that Quoya can't have any more. It's one of those things that is impossible to understand..
A little more detail about went on with me as a few people have asked privately; the same day that this all happened,while we were waiting for her to wake up,I started feeling very strange (I had not been feeling well for a few days,thought it was the stomach flu).Went to the hospital,and turns out I had started bleeding heavily eternally due to a bacterial infection in my colon,so was rushed by ambulance to a big city hospital and had to spend the rest of that day and that night there while they worked on trying to stop the bleeding and get me hydrated again.So I was stuck there,not knowing what was happening with my mare,and that was really hard. But my family and the vets were wonderful and took good care of her until I was released the following morning,and even now that she's home,(I'm on bed rest) the family is taking care of her for me,thank God for family!
Anyways,update:
We were getting quite concerned last night as her temp suddenly started climbing,but it has since dropped again,whew! She is much perkier this morning and eating more. She's still not using her leg properly and you can tell that it's really sore up in the hip area,but we're to give it a few days and see how it does.She's on Bute,so that should help with the pain. The vet said that the fact that she's such a fighter and in good shape is definitely working in her favor. She continues to be a miracle,as the vets did not expect her to make it at first,so keep those prayers coming! She's a very special mare to me,for a number of reasons,so I couldn't even fathom the thought of loosing her..

And something neat/amazing that happened yesterday! I have gotten a few calls from the breeder since this happened,just to see how I and Quoya are doing (I used to work for them and we've remained friends over the years). They called again yesterday afternoon to tell me that they are giving me a filly!She'll get to come home once she is weaned in a few months. Isn't that sweet? They feel so bad about what happened,and because Sequoya can't be bred again,they're just giving me a baby.They know I like the stud that Quoya was bred to,that I wanted a filly,and that I like color,so they picked a filly that has lots of chrome and is out of the same stud. She's pure QH,copper red sorrel with a cute little blaze and four high white socks.I'll post a pic of her in a bit once I get it onto my laptop. So,despite the horror that's happened,I still have something to look forward to.


----------



## Roperchick

Wow! im so glad that something good has finally happened! cant wait for pics of the new filly! and i hope you and quoya are both feeling better soon!


----------



## AnnaLover

How absolutely devastating about the loss of your filly  
Glad to hear that you and Quoya are recovering though! I can't imagine how tough this must be on you.. just praying Sequoya pulls through..sounds like she's a tough girl!
Looking forward to see you new filly  Something good after all this will surely help you through such heartbreak.


----------



## countryryder

Here's my little gift. 
Her socks are hiding in the tall grass,but at least you can see her cute little face.


----------



## Linzee

I am so sorry for your and Sequoya's loss! Glad to know that you both seem to be on the mend though! 

Your new filly looks lovely. Also I commend you in being able to see the silver lining in an otherwise seriously dark cloud!


----------



## Roperchick

what a beauty!


----------



## Golden Horse

So sorry to read of your loss, I didn't start to tear up until I read about your gift, what a lovely thing for someone to do, and I hope she helps to fill the hole in your life that you had made to take your own filly into.

Please take care of yourself and get fit and well so you can enjoy the little girl when she is ready to come to you.

I hope Sequoya recovers fully for you, I can only imagine the stress that her body went through during the delivery, it will take a while before it all settles down and she starts to feel well again.


----------



## tinyliny

fiilly's face looks a bit like "zigzag" might be a cute barn name for her.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I am so sorry for the loss of your foal, for all Sequoya's troubles and for your added physical problems at such a stressful time. I hope both you and Sequoya make full recoveries soon. I am also so glad that your friends are so kind as to give you exactly what you were wanting. I look forward to hearing more about her and wish you the best 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop

Look at the booty on that filly! What a powerhouse!

Still praying for you and Quoya. Glad to see things are going steadily in the right direction!


----------



## BBBCrone

There is goodness in this world . That is awesome they did that for you. And talk about some chunk in the trunk! Gotta love it. She's gorgeous!

So thankful to hear that things are looking a bit brighter for both you and Sequoya.


----------



## tempest

I'm not sure if you're going to be taking name suggestions but maybe Silver Lining as a name for the filly?


----------



## CLaPorte432

So sorry to hear about your filly. I will be praying for you and your mare.

And what a nice, nice, nice gift from your friends. Thats one of the sweetest things. And what a beautiful little girl she is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope sequoya heals quickly. What an amazing gift to be given a filly! I'm sure she will help fill the hole that sequoya's filly left. It's really great that you now have something to look forward to! I pray that you and sequoya both recover from this tragedy soon.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh that is so incredibly compassionate of the breeder to give you such a sweetie due to your tragic loss.

I am OVERJOYED that Sequoya is doing a little better!! Each little improvement is a God-sent in my eyes! I hope your mare continues to get better and better each day!

How are you feeling, though? Internal bleeding is a serious thing  Was it something sporadic or had it been lingering to happen due to some accident?

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## countryryder

RunSlideStop said:


> Look at the booty on that filly! What a powerhouse!
> 
> Still praying for you and Quoya. Glad to see things are going steadily in the right direction!



She gets that booty from her pops.  Like I mentioned in the intro, he's got a lovely hip,and appears to be passing it on to his offspring. She's quite a chunky monkey!


----------



## countryryder

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh that is so incredibly compassionate of the breeder to give you such a sweetie due to your tragic loss.
> 
> I am OVERJOYED that Sequoya is doing a little better!! Each little improvement is a God-sent in my eyes! I hope your mare continues to get better and better each day!
> 
> How are you feeling, though? Internal bleeding is a serious thing  Was it something sporadic or had it been lingering to happen due to some accident?
> 
> Hugs and prayers!


I'm feeling slightly better today,although very weak.The bleeding has slowed way down,which is good,now it's just a matter of trying to get rid of the infection. It started because I contracted this bacterial infection;no idea where I got it,as it's the type you pick up by eating contaminated foods in foreign countries. Anyways,that's what caused the high fever and flu like symptoms and attacked the intestinal tract,and the doctors figure that the compination of some of the meds I have been on for my heart condition had weakened a spot in the colon wall,and that along with the irritation from the bacteria caused the bleeding.Thankfully we caught it fast and where right there in town near a hospital so they could get on the bleeding right away. It was kind of scary though to have all that blood coming from places it shouldn't,and it made me feel SO weird because of the blood loss.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's crazy!
But I'm glad you are making progress. I can imagine how weak you must be after the week you've had! Rest up and feel better soon <3


----------



## Ellieandrose

I'm glad that things seem to be getting better! What is happening with your mare from now on? Is she going to live in retirement or be risen(if possible)?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you and your mare make a quick and full recovery!! I too am getting over being really sick.


----------



## Druydess

Words can not express my sorrow at losing such a precious life. You have my prayers and sincere hope for a quick recovery for you and your lovely mare. 

What a lovely little filly you have been gifted with. I'm sure she'll be the source of much love and healing..


----------



## Hunter65

Oh my she is a beauty, I love her color. What a great gift from your breeder, sometimes people do amazing things. I hope that you and Quoya are both on the mend.


----------



## countryryder

Extra prayers needed for Sequoya today. Her temp is holding ok,but she's acting lethargic and has lost her appetite;one of her meds is a powder we mix in her feed,but so far we haven't been able to get her to take it today.  She is discharging alot more,which the vet said she would do as she tries to clean up that dirty uterus,so I don't know if she's just not feeling good from that.. Please pray that we can get this medication down her,and that infection stays away!


----------



## New_image

Hugs and prayers for you both. What a trying experience.


----------



## soenjer55

What a beautiful thing your breeder did! I am so glad to hear that there is still blessing in this situation- Maybe you can name the filly Blessing? I'm praying for healing and happiness to come your way.


----------



## Hunter65

soenjer55 said:


> What a beautiful thing your breeder did! I am so glad to hear that there is still blessing in this situation- Maybe you can name the filly Blessing? I'm praying for healing and happiness to come your way.



Ohhh I LIKE that name, so fitting.

Sending more healing prayers your way Sequoya!


----------



## Jumperforjoy

:-( hopefully its just her body taking all her energy to fight the infection.

My first mare refused to eat meds in her feed (to smart for her own good) so I would mix with a very small amount of water, until paste like and put in syringe and give like a dewormer, that is usaully how I give all powder meds now bc then I know they will get the full dose, no guessing game.

Hope that helps and hoping she will start improving soon 

Ps: that is one beautiful little powerhouse for a baby, such a wonderful gift


----------



## enh817

C'mon Sequoya!! Keep fighting girl! You're almost out of the woods!

<3


----------



## countryryder

Jumperforjoy said:


> :-( hopefully its just her body taking all her energy to fight the infection.
> 
> My first mare refused to eat meds in her feed (to smart for her own good) so I would mix with a very small amount of water, until paste like and put in syringe and give like a dewormer, that is usaully how I give all powder meds now bc then I know they will get the full dose, no guessing game.
> 
> Hope that helps and hoping she will start improving soon
> 
> Ps: that is one beautiful little powerhouse for a baby, such a wonderful gift


Thanks for the idea,I'll give it a try!


----------



## RandysWifey

may many thoughts and prayers for your girl! I hope she takes her meds and starts feeling better!


----------



## Celeste

I mix powered medicines in a small amount of water and add syrup for flavor. Then like the previous poster suggested, I use a syringe to get it down the horse.


----------



## RunSlideStop

Celeste, I had to laugh at your post. Good stuff


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I mix powered medicines in a small amount of water and add syrup for flavor. Then like the previous poster suggested, I use a syringe to get it down the horse.
> 
> Spoonful of Sugar - Julie Andrews - YouTube


I've also mixed meds in applesauce.


----------



## countryryder

Tried the paste and syringe method and got most of it down her,although she kept wanting to spit it out as it's very granular,even after mixing with water.
I'll have to give the applesauce a try too,that would probably work well at hiding the taste (the stuff smells awful,so I doubt it taste that great).


----------



## wyominggrandma

You can also use vanilla frosting from the can. Binds it all together, don't need lots and they can't really spit it out.


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Geesh. Where have I been? I just read this entire thread and OMG what despair and then happiness and then despair hoping Quoya will be okay. Please let us hear a happy ending to this tragic story. I'm so sorry. For you, the foal, and the momma. 

Your little gift is precious! So let's focus on new beginnings for you, momma and the new little one! I'm sending prayers your way!


----------



## BBBCrone

My go to for that kinda of problem was always molasses. But I'm old so that's old-school thought 

Sequoya's candle is going strong here. She's in my thoughts and prayers.

And that video at 5 am was an ear opener! *blinks*


----------



## bird3220

Hoping Sequoya is getting better and the meds are working. The "little" filly is beautiful. I think her name should be "Flame" because that's what her blaze looks like, a single flame going straight up her face. Too cute!!! What a blessing!!!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Well is she turn out to be a Pali, I like the name Silver because she's the silver lining in an otherwise black cloud!


----------



## countryryder

Well,we got the meds down her this morning.  Tried mixing with molasses again,but she's on to that trick,so then mixed with apple sauce to make a paste and syringed it.She took that better,at least she didn't try spitting it all out.ged it.She's getting fed up with all the shots and things being squirted down her though,she heads the other way when she sees us coming,poor girl. She's grazing a bit,and picking at her hay,but won't touch her grain. Temp has been staying higher,but so far still below the danger line. The vet is extending her antibiotic shots as she's still discharging,so have to run in today and pick that up.
I tell you,it still hits hard sometimes when I go out and first see her,and there's no baby...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Stay strong for her..!


----------



## Hunter65

countryryder said:


> Well,we got the meds down her this morning.  Tried mixing with molasses again,but she's on to that trick,so then mixed with apple sauce to make a paste and syringed it.She took that better,at least she didn't try spitting it all out.ged it.She's getting fed up with all the shots and things being squirted down her though,she heads the other way when she sees us coming,poor girl. She's grazing a bit,and picking at her hay,but won't touch her grain. Temp has been staying higher,but so far still below the danger line. The vet is extending her antibiotic shots as she's still discharging,so have to run in today and pick that up.
> I tell you,it still hits hard sometimes when I go out and first see her,and there's no baby...



Awe hugs to you, Sequoya will be OK and then you will get that new beautiful little filly to play with and love.


----------



## enh817

Make sure you guys are keeping a close watch for any signs of colic. Mares who have recently foaled are more susceptible to it and after all the stress and trauma she's been through, it could be even more likely. 
I'm sure she'll be fine, but just keep an eye out for any signs, so you could take necessary actions, if needed, and catch any possible colic early 





We're rooting for you big beautiful mare <3


----------



## New_image

Come on Sequoya, you can do it! Still thinking about her...


----------



## tempest

Any new updates on anything? How have you been feeling lately? How's Sequoya doing?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I agree with tempest any updates CR? Hope you and Sequoya are both feeling better!!


----------



## sonsedg68

Oh my gosh haven't been on here for a while, i am so so sorry to read that Sequoya lost her foal, and that you too have not been, too good, am totally in shock right now was really hoping for good news  but am also happy to read that you will be getting your long awaited filly, even if its by another means and not the baby from Sequoya hope too that Sequoya makes a full and speedy recovery my thoughts are with you at this sad time: hug::hug::hug:


----------



## bird3220

Praying still for you and Sequoya to both get better. Hope things are progressing in a good direction for the two of you as the week goes by. My thoughts are with ya'll!!!


----------



## countryryder

Hey all,sorry I haven't updated in a little bit;this infection has really laid a beating on me. 
Sequoya seems to slowly but surely be making progress in the right direction,thank God! If we can get through this week and the weekend with no setbacks,then her chances are really good,so hopefully..


----------



## BBBCrone

That is awesome news. And please take care of yourself. I know it's hard when she's hurting. But if you don't get better, she can't  ((( hugs )))


----------



## bird3220

Are you able to go out and be with her at all, or are you still stuck in bed? How are you feeling? I bet if you are able to spend some time with her ya'll would make each other feel better. I bet she's just as worried about you as you are about her!!!!


----------



## countryryder

bird3220 said:


> Are you able to go out and be with her at all, or are you still stuck in bed? How are you feeling? I bet if you are able to spend some time with her ya'll would make each other feel better. I bet she's just as worried about you as you are about her!!!!


I've been dragging myself off the couch a couple times a day to go out and check on her,give her some loving and some scratches. 
As for how I'm feeling,not so great;this bacteria is pretty nasty stuff,chews up your insides pretty bad,causes fever,chills,and bad headaches,nausea,food just runs right through,plus the bleeding. Not fun! I'm on antibiotics and a special diet for the next few weeks. I've been wanting to drop the extra pounds I had gained when I was on all that bed rest after my heart condition diagnosis,well let me say,I'm dropping them real fast,lol. Something positive..


----------



## trainerunlimited

Awww Country, Im glad your mare is doing well. My heart goes out to you with your infection! I pray for both you and your mare to have a speedy recovery!!! <3


----------



## HorseLovinLady

i'm glad Sequoya is feeling a litte better. I'm still keeping y'all in my prayers.


----------



## Lakotababii

I've been following this thread but never subscribed.

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry for the loss of your filly. I'm hoping and praying your mare continues to recover.

The little "gift" you got from the breeder made me tear up. They sound like terrific people for being so kind to you.

((HUGS)) I hope you and your beautiful mare feel better soon!


----------



## Melissa1984

Hoping Quoya will get better quick. Hopefully you will get to feeling better so you can get Quoya on the mend quick. Such a cute little filly they are going to give you at least you have something to look foward too.  Hugs for your loss


----------



## soenjer55

Ugh, I've been gone for two days!! How are you three? I'm still praying!


----------



## Roperchick

glad quoyas feeling better. you are each others best therapy believe me. 
im so happy that the breeders are some genuine good hearts!

keeping you both in my thoughts to recover fast so you can play with your new baby!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How's your girl and new girly going?


----------



## equiniphile

So sorry about the foal. Hoping the mare heals quickly!


----------



## countryryder

Well,Sequoya appears to be on the road to recovery.  She's been off her antibiotics for a couple days now and her temperature stayed down,good sign. She's almost back to acting like her old self, and is eating like normal again. Her leg also appears to be on the mend,just a slight hitch when she trots. I can't thank you all enough for your thoughts and prayers,I know they made a world of difference! I'm finally feeling a little stronger,so am back on my feet and can spend more time with her..

As for my little gift,I haven't been able to play or work with her at all as her mom is being pasture bred right now,so she and mom are out with the little broodmare band and the stud. She'll be coming to me without really being handled at all,so that will be a fun little challenge.  I drive by her every time we go into town,so at least I get to look,even if I can't touch,lol. She sure is a cute little chunk,even if she is going through the shedding fuglies right now.


----------



## BBBCrone

Fantastic news!! What a relief 

And that chunky monkey you have coming is gonna need a thread of her own me thinks so you can keep us well informed!


----------



## Hunter65

BBBCrone said:


> Fantastic news!! What a relief
> 
> And that chunky monkey you have coming is gonna need a thread of her own me thinks so you can keep us well informed!


Yes that is a must for sure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

BBBCrone said:


> Fantastic news!! What a relief
> 
> And that chunky monkey you have coming is gonna need a thread of her own me thinks so you can keep us well informed!



Yes,she will definitely be getting her own thread soon!


----------



## Rhen

Im Late on reading this.....This is the second disaster pregnecy thread I read today! Im so sorry for the lose of the filly. Another prayer for your mare and you on the way!! I was almost in tears reading how the stallion owner is sending you a gift! And what a gift.......shes a cutie pie for sure! Give Sequoya a hug for me!


----------



## Rhen

This has been bugging me all night...........This is a thread every unexperenced (not that you are Countryryder) person that comes on here wanting to breed their mares, should have to read. As prepared as you were things can happen, let alone to someone who has NO CLUE to what they are doing!! I hope that made sense!!!!


----------



## countryryder

Rhen said:


> This has been bugging me all night...........This is a thread every unexperenced (not that you are Countryryder) person that comes on here wanting to breed their mares, should have to read. As prepared as you were things can happen, let alone to someone who has NO CLUE to what they are doing!! I hope that made sense!!!!


I know what you mean.. I have some experience,both with my own pregnant mares and with working at breeding facilities,and know what to look for and how to prepare,but still things went horribly wrong.And it was something that nothing could have been done to prevent it. I can imagine how much worse it would have been had I not known what to look for and how to deal with it,it would have been a double tragedy,without a doubt.


----------



## countryryder

The day I was dreading arrived;got the vet bill in the mail today,was even more than I expected. There goes the horse pot plus a good chunk of savings..*sigh*


----------



## New_image

(hug) 

I hear ya...


----------



## Special Effects

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Hunter65

I feel your pain, between the dog and horse the vet bills keep adding up. Hubby not happy. I am just glad your beautiful mare is recovering. She is so beautiful.


----------



## countryryder

It wouldn't be so bad if I had steady income,but I've lost my main job and my other one has been cut back to very part time,so hardly any money coming in all of a sudden. And getting hit with alot of big expenses at the moment (ever notice how it seems like everything goes wrong and breaks down at once?) Trying to pick up more work,but so far no luck.. So,feeling a little nervous right now,but trusting that it'll all work out,somehow.


----------



## Hunter65

countryryder said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if I had steady income,but I've lost my main job and my other one has been cut back to very part time,so hardly any money coming in all of a sudden. And getting hit with alot of big expenses at the moment (ever notice how it seems like everything goes wrong and breaks down at once?) Trying to pick up more work,but so far no luck.. So,feeling a little nervous right now,but trusting that it'll all work out,somehow.



It will work out. I really know what you mean about everything wrong at once. My dog got attacked by a pitbull at the barn and then the following week had pancreatitis and was in hospital for 2 days. Hunter has sarcoids so had vet out then he almost rips his ear off a week ago and on Wed this week BO backed into my car, so it is in the shop. Sheesh I hope thats it.


----------



## countryryder

BBBCrone said:


> Fantastic news!! What a relief
> 
> And that chunky monkey you have coming is gonna need a thread of her own me thinks so you can keep us well informed!



Here's the thread I started for the chunky monkey.. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/introducing-my-baby-130247/


----------

